# Pics from my trailer



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So I posted that I was bringing my birds up to my trailer and I have a couple pics of them up there and a few from when we got home. I went up there friday night and got home this evening and the birds handled the travelling surprisingly well! 

Not bird related but I found the cutest frog ever! Wanted to keep him so bad but I didnt obviously.










and next is the birds outside enoying the sun( with the blanket on one side for shade)

































View from my trailer








and out of cage time
































Two sleepy tiels









and we had a thunderstorm and even though they had a nightlight the birds had a couple small nightfrights and Aero knocked out two feathers from her beautiful wing and a tail feather, Cupid came out unscathed


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

now some from when I got back


















Aeros tired









Fighting because Cupid was bugging Aero for scritches and Aero wanted to sleep









Preening









Hes so wierd

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Stretching









Cupids hideous tail, hes a klutz!









Love for Aero


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a lovely set of pics-- of lovely birdies.
Glad that Aero's okay, just some feathers gone and they'll grow back.
That pic of Cupid folded in half backwards for his scritches, that just kills me. Yep, definitely a weirdy-bird!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

You know I am really not a frog person, but that is one cute frog. lol. Did you try kissing him to see if he was really a handsome prince? lol

Oh they are 2 cute birds also.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

This'll Do- Thanks, yes Im glad nobody got hurt either, their usually very sound sleepers but I guess being in a new place they were a little more jumpy. And ya Cupid loves attention and being scratched! He gets really into it, as you can tell.

Debbie- No I didnt kiss him as much as I wanted too ( he was just so darn small and cute) and thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey did you kiss the frog and see if it was prince charming :lol:

Aww they are both gorgeous and they seem happy having a birdy holiday


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

my god my god jesus jesus beautiful tiels an dphotos


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

What beautiful birds 
It looks like they had a lovely holiday with plenty of fresh air, followed by home and cuddles. A perfect weekend


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

nikol witch said:


> my god my god jesus jesus beautiful tiels an dphotos


Would you please watch your language? Some people might take offense to you using those words so flippantly.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments I think they had fun they were so tuckered out they fell asleep on the ride home but once we got back in the house they didnt want to go back in their cage they wanted to stay out and play.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are so cute Sarah. 

Glad they had fun!


----------

